# Dell Studio XPS 435MT help



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok I have this Dell Studio XPS 435MT here is a link to show you 
http://www.boilr.net/2009/02/13/review-dell-studio-xps-435mt-gets-the-job-done/comment-page-1/
and 
http://www.desktopreview.com/default.asp?newsID=537
I want to upgrade the Dell Studio XPS 435MT. 
I want to upgrade the case and memory and graphics card and power supply but the problem is how do i do this and is this possible? 
Also can I install this : 24GB kit (8GBx3), 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-8500 memory module
and a 800 watt power supply and ATI Radeon HD 5870 and this ARMORSUIT 
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/tw/microsite1/
is this possible??????????????????
can some one help me?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

It looks that the form factor of your Dell Studio XPS 435MT is a M-ATX, you can transfer your motherboard to another casing if you wish to and install a new PSU and new video card. As for the memory upgrade, according to the link for the review of the desktop it can only support up to 12GB RAM. Nevertheless, I suggest that you contact Dell to further verify the memory capacity of your computer.


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

So what type of ram is it and the motherboard is 12GB RAM that's good as i plan to install full i also did a Belarc Advisor here it is:
Operating System
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)

Processor a
2.67 gigahertz Intel Core i7 @ 9200
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
8192 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (4 total)
Hyper-threaded (8 total)

Drives
500.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
373.83 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
PBDS DVD+-RW DH-16W1S [CD-ROM drive]
STM3500418AS [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, SMART Status: Healthy

System Model
Dell Inc. Studio XPS 435MT 
Enclosure Type: Desktop

Main Circuit Board b
Board: Dell Inc. 0R849J A00
Serial Number: ..CN7360491A001P.
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. 1.0.0 10/14/2008

Memory Modules c,d
3064 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
Slot 'DIMM1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM3' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM4' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM5' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM6' is Empty

Local Drive Volumes 
c: (NTFS on drive 0)	236.91 GB	194.42 GB free
d: (NTFS on drive 0)	263.09 GB	179.41 GB free

Network Drives
None detected

Printers
Adobe PDF Converter	on My Documents\*.pdf
Canon iP1800 series	on USB001
Microsoft XPS Document Writer	on XPSPort:

Display
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT [Display adapter]
DELL S2009W [Monitor] (19.9"vis, s/n U925J92Q11CS, February 2009)

Controllers
Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)

Bus Adapters
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39

Multimedia
Realtek High Definition Audio

Other Devices
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (4x)
USB Human Interface Device (2x)
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
HID-compliant Mouse
Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse
Logitech HID-compliant Touch Pad Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Root Hub (8x)

Communications	
1394 Net Adapter
Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection
primary Auto IP Address: 
Gateway: 
Dhcp Server: 
Physical Address: 
Intel(R) 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection - Virtual Machine Network Services Driver

Networking Dns Server: 
if this helps this is what i have.



zyper95 said:


> It looks that the form factor of your Dell Studio XPS 435MT is a M-ATX, you can transfer your motherboard to another casing if you wish to and install a new PSU and new video card. As for the memory upgrade, according to the link for the review of the desktop it can only support up to 12GB RAM. Nevertheless, I suggest that you contact Dell to further verify the memory capacity of your computer.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

According to Dell website it supports Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz maximum of 12GB. But you may still verify with Dell regarding the supported RAM.


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

would this work Kingston ValueRAM 12GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module, 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM Registered, ECC DIMM from here:
http://www.frontierpc.com/product_Kingston_KVR1066D3Q8R7SK3_12G?????????


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Two questions:

Do you have a 64bit operating system?

What are you running that requires 12GB of RAM?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

What softwares are you trying to run on your computer that would require 12GB of RAM? Just like *prunejuice* was asking are running a 64-bit operating system?


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

well my plans is to install windows 7 64bit but first i need to upgrade some hardware and i want 12 gb as windows 7 i will give 4 gigs to that which leaves me with 8gb for everything else sense i use 3d max for 3d modeling and rendering so thats why i need all the memory that i can install do you think Kingston ValueRAM 12GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module, 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM Registered, ECC DIMM would be fine to use?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

As long as the memory your gonna purchase is the exact supported RAM it should be fine. But, you might want to consider this..http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227401


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi I have one last problem were can i buy these from as i need an international order i want to buy 
pc case 
ATI Radeon HD 5970 
power supply
12GB DDR3 1066MHz 
any one of any place that ship world wide and sells these as i want to buy from one place?????????


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

i am stuck does any one know of any ship world wide??? and idea of what case to get i cant find a good case for good looking case? bare in mind i have a Dell Studio XPS 435MT case with Dell Studio XPS 435MT hardware.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here are to name a few:

http://www.ewiz.com/
http://www.compuvest.com/
http://www.amazon.com/


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi but they don't have Lian Li cases could you tell me any more places that are safe.



zyper95 said:


> Here are to name a few:
> 
> http://www.ewiz.com/
> http://www.compuvest.com/
> http://www.amazon.com/


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here they offer Lian Li Casings.
http://www.xoxide.com/lianli2.html


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi but they only do cases and power supply i want to buy all the item from one website do you not know one that has everything i am looking for??? ps thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

That is the only shops that I know of that ship internationally, but looking for a shop that can supply you all the parts that you need you may need to check with the parts manufacturer who are their distributors then check them one by one if all the parts that you need is distribute by one store. 

Try to open up a new thread under the General Tech maybe someone on that room may be able to give you an idea where to purchase your upgrade parts. (Sorry, Im from the Philippines don't have much idea of stores abroad that ship internationally).


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi will the Super Talent DDR3-1333 12GB(3x4G) ECC/REG Hynix Chip Triple Channel Server Memory Kit will this work on my Dell Studio XPS 435MT ?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

That would be no, your motherboard can only support PC3-8500 DDR3 1066MHz RAM


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

ok so i can only buy PC3-8500 DDR3 1066MHz RAM but does any one know where i can 3x 4gb of that tpye of memmery?


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

hi these sould work 
Kingston 12GB Memory 3x 4GB Kit, PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3, ECC, CL9, Lifetime Warranty (KTM-SX313K3???????? will they work?


----------



## kaplan88 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure the 3 x 4gb will work.
I have tested with 1 x 4gb + 3 x 1gb, the system can recognize only 2gb. Then I tested with 1 x 2gb + 3 x1gb, the system can show total 5gb. 

So I wonder maybe the motherboard does not support the single 4gb memory (even it support up to 12gb in total). I will check this with Dell tomorrow.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think your motherboard can support 4GB RAM per slot, base on the specification of your computer the motherboard supports 12GB so this means that each memory slot can only recognize a maximum of 2GB. Since the motherboard has 6 slots, this means you can install 6 x 2GB RAM for a total of 12GB.


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

OK is their any chance i could fit a i7 extreme processor to this motherboard??????????????


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Check all the documentation that came with your computer to verify the supported processor for your desktop.


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

It did not come with anything...... I can not find any ifo on this.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you tried visiting dell's website to check the configuration and other information of your computer?


----------



## umarabid2 (Dec 15, 2004)

i have tried but the website is so confusing i just can find help


----------

